# Bath butter from CP soap



## Becky (Jan 6, 2008)

Has anyone else seen this mentioned around the place? I thought I'd give it a try, seeing as DH bought me a mixmaster for xmas. (He thinks that he's getting treats to take to work, but I've got news for him...)

I took 2 bars of soap, approx 260g total, grated them & then wet them down & let it sit for a while. I then started to whip with the mixer, and added 2 tablespoons of jojoba, and I forgot to count how many tablespoons of water   

Anyway, my 2 bars of soap have turned into this: 





It has turned out a lovely light blue, as the original bars were a blue & white swirl. I have added germall +, as I've added extra water and it'll be used in the shower, and I've added sugar to make it scrubby.

I'll be using it for days, I didn't expect it to make anywhere near this much!!


----------



## Zenobiah (Jan 6, 2008)

Cool! Let me know if it separates later, I have heard that can happen.
Also, is it thin enough to use in a pump bottle as a cream soap?


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jan 6, 2008)

Becky that is awesome!  I have never seen or heard about this process.  That looks too cool.  I must give it a try!  Thank you so much for the details and idea!  I have tons of shavings.  Why couldn't a person take those shavings and whip them, add a bit of liquid colourant, add a bit of new scent, and wa-la---new whipped soap! :idea:   Awesome! 8)   

Paul


----------



## Zenobiah (Jan 6, 2008)

I've been looking into this but got put off when someone says that it almost always separated after a while. But maybe they didn't whip long enough?


----------



## Becky (Jan 6, 2008)

Zen, it's not thin enough to be used in a pump bottle. It's very thick and a little sticky, tho not in a bad way.

I've not heard anything about it separating, but I am going to put some in a container for a 'control' batch, so that I can watch what happens to it over time.

Paul, if you're going to try it, I only used 2 bars of soap, 260 grams worth, and had to stop whipping it coz it was climbing out of the bowl  :shock: I would start with about half that, so that you've got room to work. I'm about to take a small portion out and keep whipping it, just to see what happens, and to see whether I can get it to be not so thick.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jan 6, 2008)

I used about a cup of shavings today that I've had close to a year now.  I used my Kitchenaid and the whisk attachment.  I started out on slow and dded about 1/4 cup of hot water.  I ended up using about 1/3 to close to 1/2 cup of the hot water.  It whipped up to about 2 quarts of thick, rich, creamy soap.  Used a scrubby and it cleaned and bubbled great! I used violet and blue colourant and scented with Lavender Flowers from NG.  I added a little Germall Plus Liquid as a preservative.  We like this soap.  Thanks Becky!

Paul... :wink:


----------



## Becky (Jan 6, 2008)

I've just re-whipped a portion of last nights attempt with a little water, and it is now light and fluffy, almost whipped cream-ish. I'm just about to have a shower and try it out, but I'm also really liking it!

About 1/3 of the batch, re-whipped, now fills a 2 litre tub. Thats a lot of product for relatively small effort, and re-using scraps. It'll be interesting to see how it holds up over time.


----------



## Buttercupsoaps (Jan 9, 2008)

*Awsome soap*

That sounded to cool to pass up with whipping soap shavings. I tried it myself. Mine is a light yellow/tan color with the yellow colored soap shavings......reminds me of butter cream  8) yeah......cream soap or
buttercream soap. I put a few drops of vita. E. natural in mine , put some of it in a container, then added a pinch of citric acid to the rest in the bowl, whisked that ....put in a jar. This way I'll see which works(storeage wise)best. I used lavender & rosemary E.O. for fragrance also.


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jan 9, 2008)

Ok dang it...I am gonna have to try that!  It looks awsome!!


----------



## FSowers (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm giving this a try tonight. Have lots of shavings left over from some rebatching and trimmings.

Wonderful idea.


----------



## NEASoapWorks (Jan 10, 2008)

*Yay!*

Yay! Something to do with my shavings! Thanks SO much for this! Don't have any Germall Plus, though. That's on my list!


----------



## Buttercupsoaps (Jan 11, 2008)

*cream soap*

I don't use germall. Only natural stuff if possible. I'm trying citric acid....... just a pinch :wink: in part of mine then hoping the E.O.s I use will have enough power to kill bacteria, along with vita. E. I'm trying three different ways in 3 containers to see which works best.  8)  Heres hoping.


----------



## Zenobiah (Jan 11, 2008)

Buttercup, try Optiphen as a preservative. It has no parabens and formaldehyde.

I want to try this too! I have tons of ends and not so good batches that I can whip up. But no preservative on hand right now. How long would it last without it?


----------



## Buttercupsoaps (Jan 11, 2008)

*cream soap*

Zen, This is all new experimenting on this product. No one knows yet.
With it being soap yet adding water.......don't know. Thats why I'm trying E.O.s that have higher anti-bacterial qualities without going overboard :roll:  I'm using Rosemary E.O. because it is also known to have de-oderizing capabilities. & Lavender is good for skin & relaxation as well as anti-bacterial.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jan 11, 2008)

I whipped mine until really light and fluffy and put it in the disposable Glad 1 Qt containers.  The product has fallen every time in the plastic while waiting for use.    I think too thin, too fluffy is a bad thing.  We need to leave it thicker I think.  More experimenting needed on my end.  I'm going to do a test batch with no preservative and see what happens.  I'm afraid I think I know, but need to give it a chance.  I'm leaving the lid off letting the natural bacteria in the air challenge test it over time.

Paul


----------



## Becky (Jan 11, 2008)

Mine hasn't fallen, but has gone really thick and sticky. It almost has the consistency of foam rubber!!

While this was a cool idea, and fun to try, I don't think I like it.


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jan 11, 2008)

I think it is trying to take over my kitchen!!!!  WOW two bars of soap make a bunch of cream soap!  Smells yummy!  Thanks to Paul and Shannon's soap


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jan 11, 2008)

Not real wild about the color, it is greenish.  But I will leave them out tonight and see what they look like tomorrow


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 11, 2008)

Dragon, did you make that out of M&P soap or CP? What is the scent? It looks kinda like green goddess salad dressing. If it's a cucumber mint or something the color is awesome.


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jan 11, 2008)

I used cp soap, left overs from Paul and Shannon's soaps from the swaps.  I don't think you can do the whip with MP.  

It smells like a really light pumpkin


----------



## FSowers (Jan 12, 2008)

Here's mine. I couldn't get it as smooth as the first post.







I put this one in the microwave for 30 seconds, it came up over the top of the bowl, but it made it alot smoother.






In jars. It feels like rubber, but it lathers great!


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 12, 2008)

Man you guys are a bunch of madd scientist! It looks realy smooth becky, but feels rubbery huh? FSowers feels rubbery too. Buttercup,Paul, Dragon. what about yours?

I got a jar of awesome creamed CP soap from a gal in a swap once. It was to die for. I can't remember who or how though.


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jan 12, 2008)

Ok didn't heat mine, or anything like that, but it is still creamy and puffy I like it a lot.  I let it sit out all night in my blue plastic containers with the tops just set on top.  It is the same consistency as it was last night.

Looks like guacamole, but smells good.


----------



## Buttercupsoaps (Jan 12, 2008)

*cream soap*

 Mine is still fluffy as heck ! Not rubbery, more like souffle. Didn't fall like my souffles do though :shock: I didn't add other oils to it or cook it just used my whisk. I put some in a malibu tube I had laying around to see how well it can be used that way.........wha.....la   this is perfect for using in the shower now with a netted poof. Still don't know how it will keep for any time. The ones in the jars are still puffy and airy no prob.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jan 12, 2008)

I whipped mine by hand on the 3rd day and it completely went flat.  I'm going to try the microwave method as mentioned and then whip it again.  I used it flat in the shower the other night and it lathered great, but still have small pieces left in it even after the original hot water and whipping for 25 minutes or so.  Still have not gave up on it! :?  :wink: 


Paul


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jan 12, 2008)

My sister in-law knows a lady that makes cp soap, I went and asked her for the scraps, she was more than happy to give them to me.  I am taking step by step pics to post here later.  I am so excited!!!!


----------



## earthygirl (Jan 12, 2008)

WOW!  I'm gonna have to try that!


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jan 12, 2008)

Ok here is my second attemp with the whipped soap!!







This is the soap all chopped up with my handy chopper, I have a gadget for everything!  





This is the soap covered with water, not sure how much, guess it depends on how much soap you have. Just enough to cover it.





Here it is whipped in the kitchenaid





and WA-LA it is done!


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jan 13, 2008)

Ok here is the update on the whipped soap:
It is still fluffy and smells like mint, it is pink.  So the name of this product will be "Puffe Fluffy"  thanks to the 11 year old.  

I am gonna have to order some tubes for this, not sure I like having to scoop it out of a jar, I can only imagine what would happen if a bunch of water got into it.  I did add a little vitamin E to it when I whipped it tho.


----------



## FSowers (Jan 13, 2008)

How much soap are ya'll using at a time? I may have put to much in the bowl.

Mine never did get fluffy and I still had small pieces of soap you can see.

My mixing bowl was full and I only used 1/2 cup of hot water.

Do i need to up my water?


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jan 13, 2008)

Yep up the water content and let the soap and water sit for about and hour or so, make sure your soap pieces are small.  I used an onion chopper.  didn't use it for anything, just sitting under my counter collecting dust.  Now it has a purpose


----------



## Zenobiah (Jan 13, 2008)

This is way cool! And you can use tubes with it too. So handy for the shower.


----------



## FSowers (Jan 13, 2008)

Okay tried it again.





This is what happens if you whip it too long. Very, very airy.





Okay, took the one I made the other day, and re-whipped it.
This is alot better.





Made roses out of the whipped soap. The pink ones on the top of soap bars. The other roses are CP soap, didn't gel, used Brown Sugar and Fig fo.





Brown Sugar & Fig CP, that gelled.


----------



## Buttercupsoaps (Jan 13, 2008)

*cream soap*

can't post any pics of mine, however its close to what dragons is. Little bits in it also but still puffy. My Family has tried it ...........now they are calling it "Soap Souffle". I like that name. Very fitting. We have a soap party this weekend and I'm going to include this as a "test product" Then I'll get some feedback that way. Maybe a few names...........Hopefully not at Me! :shock:    I've tried it in a pump bottle.........you have to add more water for that. I't kinda loses it lather too. Im going to make plain soap to grate up for this then test away on that so I know every time how it will respond.  :wink:


----------



## moniley (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi you guys I am new here but saw this post and wanted to respond. I tried this very same thing when I made a batch of sea salt soap last week and had a bunch of crumbles I didn't want to throw away. If you want a smooth texture, throw your soap and water in the blender for a few seconds before whipping. Mine is smooth as can be even though it's salt soap (which is of course as hard as a brick)!


----------



## fladais (Apr 14, 2008)

wow! i'd love to try this.  would anyone be willing to sell me some of your leftover end pieces?


----------



## ellen (Apr 15, 2008)

Wow - this looks like fun.  I can't wait to try this.  Yet another use for the salad shooter and the blender.  Thanks!


----------



## Laurie (Apr 15, 2008)

ellen, what is a salad shooter, if you don't mind my asking.

Laurie


----------



## ellen (Apr 15, 2008)

Laurie said:
			
		

> ellen, what is a salad shooter, if you don't mind my asking.
> 
> Laurie



Hi Laurie - don't mind at all!  It's a small hand held electric slicer/shredder made by Presto.  

http://www.saladshooter.com/


----------



## sunflwrgrl7 (Apr 15, 2008)

Ooh, interesting post, I think I might have to do a little experimenting with it, too, looks like fun. 

I whipped melted M&P recently, and I basically got styrofoam soap, but this technique looks like it might work.


----------



## Laurie (Apr 15, 2008)

ellen...thank you for answering my question and for the link.
Now I know what a salad shooter is and it looks very interesting.
All kinds of possibilities come to mind.


----------



## ellen (Apr 15, 2008)

Laurie said:
			
		

> ellen...thank you for answering my question and for the link.
> Now I know what a salad shooter is and it looks very interesting.
> All kinds of possibilities come to mind.



Anytime Laurie - glad to help.  I shred soap ends from various batches, fugglies and what not and store in a large lidded bucket. They are great for confetti soap.  Wish I didn't have the colors all mixed - I would whip up a batch of this fun stuff.  Afraid it will come out grey...lol.

How did this soap hold up???


----------

